# Gemmy caged skeleton what to do?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

So after 3 years or more like 3 nights worth of use my Gemmy life size skeleton in the cage(see one in this thread on the other forum: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/62900-lifsize-caged-skeleton-sams-club.html seems to have bit the dust, at least in the sensor mode. It starts to do it's thing and then starts to stutter/click until shut off. I think it still works in the mic or aux state but you get no leds or shaking when running it this way. My question is what would you do to him? I still like the looks and it's a good filler but I'd miss the shaking if I went just aux or mic. I'm wondering if I can somehow hack the motor that shakes the cage and I know I can a least get the leds on via a hack but probably not flashing like they do in the sensor mode. Anyone have a suggestion or idea on a direction to go with a prop like this?


----------

